
Ask HN: Who's looking for alpha users? - newman8r
I was thinking about posting a Show HN for my latest project but I&#x27;m not sure it&#x27;s quite ready for that.<p>If anyone else is also looking for some alpha users, post the project here.<p>My project is Podaero.com - small discussion groups for tech-minded people - if you want an invite code just email me with the contact in my HN profile - I&#x27;m hoping it will be a lot of fun and mutually beneficial for everyone involved.
======
thrwaway69
And sent! tech-minded people is not very narrow or niche. It's pretty
saturated.

\- What are you doing different from HN?

\- What do you think current online communities including HN lacks?

\- What incentive structure do you think works best for promoting high quality
contributions and train new users to follow along?

Plug - It's nothing concrete yet but I would like to answer people's request
for an idea. Send me an email at get_an_idea@protonmail.com with some details
regarding your background, field of interest, and motive. I will try to answer
each and every request within reason.

small tip - remove (I am) from the title.

------
newman8r
I'll be a bit more specific on what the invite code is for on podaero.com -
the invite code will get you access to a community with ~20 other people from
HN (since I'm not giving open invites out anywhere else yet). The group
requires activity every 30 days or you get automatically removed.

------
Animats
Yeah, I got the spam too.

